
Dependence on H-1B has fallen significantly, says Infosys CEO at virtual AGM - Amezarak
https://m.timesofindia.com/videos/business/dependence-on-h-1b-has-fallen-significantly-says-infosys-ceo-at-virtual-agm/amp_videoshow/76685686.cms
======
vsskanth
1\. They don't say how many contractors they employ (through staffing
agencies) who are on H1B

2\. Having 40% of your FTEs on H1B is still pretty staggering

~~~
kevin_thibedeau
How many of the 60% are birthright citizens? I imagine many are green card and
citizenship winners who stayed on for the convenience.

~~~
arcticbull
What difference does that make? Are you suggesting we start dual-classing US
citizens based on how they acquired their citizenships? Citizens are citizens.
LPRs are LPRs.

It's especially interesting given the rumblings against birthright citizenship
we've been hearing recently too.

What then is someone "rightfully" allowed to be here in your opinion?

~~~
throwaway98797
Well, technically there’s a difference between born citizens as those are the
only ones who can hold the highest office of the president.

~~~
vsskanth
Infosys is not the highest office of the president so it makes no difference
here.

------
jojobas
Well it's a no-brainer, if it's remote all the Java developers can as well
stay in India.

------
ycombonator
They have atleast 60% of their workforce in US via 3rd party contracting body
shops.

